# Visa Checklist-Passport pages (notarized)



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have applied for my visa on 22/06/2014, online.....at australian high commison New delhi
Still awaiting a case officer......
I recently came to know that i had to submit notarized copies of the passport.....
could some one please guide me how can i submit the documents? immi account?(online) or through VFS? does it have to be notarized every page? even attestation for a gazetted government emplyee enough?
please reply me
thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not sure where you heard this because if you apply online you just need to upload a colour scan of the photo page of your passport.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aruna1 said:


> I have applied for my visa on 22/06/2014, online.....at australian high commison New delhi
> Still awaiting a case officer......
> I recently came to know that i had to submit notarized copies of the passport.....
> could some one please guide me how can i submit the documents? immi account?(online) or through VFS? does it have to be notarized every page? even attestation for a gazetted government emplyee enough?
> ...


Although colored scan works but its gud to get them notarized...in our country notarized is seen more reliable..you can get the photocopy attested by public notary n then scan it,..and upload in immiaccount.
If you have applied online .., then VFS cannot deal with your case..you have to do it through immicount


----------



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you for your replies Manish and Tigerail
please have a look at the link...is that for tourist visa? or spouses visa?
india.highcommission.gov.au/ndli/Visas_and_Migration.html


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

For all visa applicants- visitor, spouse n others as well, so better go for notarized


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you lodge by paper, you need to provide certified copies of documents. If you've lodged online, you can upload uncertified colour scans.


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello!
I applied my PMV on 21June 2014 , no case officer assigned till date. Even I got to know that I should submit all pages of passport.. is it required? I hv submitted 1st and last page of passport at the time of lodging my file online..
And when CO will contact? 10th month running And no update


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Milli

Welcome.

Which embassy did you apply to and is that where you have lived the entire time?

Usually you are just required to submit the bio page of the passport.

Some people never find out their case officer until the visa is granted. The embassy you applied at will give us a better idea.


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

Mish said:


> Hi Milli
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> ...


Hi mish,
I applied from Australian high commission New Delhi, India..
And yeah I m from India and never lived anywhere else..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I have been New Delhi seems to take ages to assign a case officer. I have seen 9 months and sometimes longer.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait.


----------



## Samanthayang (May 31, 2014)

What i saw from their site is that they said over 70 got there visa decisions within 11 months and over 90% within 12 months. Most of the cases got CO assigned within 9 months.
My husband just applied from new Delhi as well. That makes me nervous 
Btw, what is notary ? does it mean like certified copies because we just sen the certified front page of our passport


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

Samanthayang said:


> What i saw from their site is that they said over 70 got there visa decisions within 11 months and over 90% within 12 months. Most of the cases got CO assigned within 9 months.
> My husband just applied from new Delhi as well. That makes me nervous
> Btw, what is notary ? does it mean like certified copies because we just sen the certified front page of our passport


Yeah notarized is same as certified.. 
I don't think processing tym is accurate on site coz I read many post here ppl have been waiting for more than 1 year and still no update.. 
Don't know when vl this waiting tym b over..


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

Samanthayang said:


> What i saw from their site is that they said over 70 got there visa decisions within 11 months and over 90% within 12 months. Most of the cases got CO assigned within 9 months.
> My husband just applied from new Delhi as well. That makes me nervous
> Btw, what is notary ? does it mean like certified copies because we just sen the certified front page of our passport


Website need update so dont relu much on that
Public Notary is person authorized for certifying documents.


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

Tigerali said:


> Website need update so dont relu much on that
> Public Notary is person authorized for certifying documents.


Hi

Do we need to go for medical prior or we should wait for case officer to ask for same? I read zareena' post and she wrote ,she mailed immigration officer and in reply they said u need to go for medical before being contacted by CO .. my agent said case officer will contact then after need to go for medical..
So confused


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

milli said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need to go for medical prior or we should wait for case officer to ask for same? I read zareena' post and she wrote ,she mailed immigration officer and in reply they said u need to go for medical before being contacted by CO .. my agent said case officer will contact then after need to go for medical..
> So confused


It is best to wait especially with some embassies having processing times of 12 months or more. If you get it before you risk having to do it again (some embassies extended them for 6 months and others make you redo them).


----------



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

*re*



milli said:


> Hello!
> I applied my PMV on 21June 2014 , no case officer assigned till date. Even I got to know that I should submit all pages of passport.. is it required? I hv submitted 1st and last page of passport at the time of lodging my file online..
> And when CO will contact? 10th month running And no update


HI milli,
i have had the same, 26/06/2014 no news from anyone yet.
i was accidentally going though the high commission website and found out u need to get all the copies uploaded.....as we don't have to send the passport to them as before. do one has the right answer as how to upload the document..i just got mine notarised....now not sure that i need to get a stamp on the attested document.....but anyways u also need to get your pcc notarised as well. i call the AHC waited for 30mints just to find out the that system is hanged who told me to call back after 1hr
plz have look this weblink india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/Visas_and_Migration.html


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aruna1 said:


> HI milli,
> i have had the same, 26/06/2014 no news from anyone yet.
> i was accidentally going though the high commission website and found out u need to get all the copies uploaded.....as we don't have to send the passport to them as before. do one has the right answer as how to upload the document..i just got mine notarised....now not sure that i need to get a stamp on the attested document.....but anyways u also need to get your pcc notarised as well. i call the AHC waited for 30mints just to find out the that system is hanged who told me to call back after 1hr
> plz have look this weblink india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/Visas_and_Migration.html


No need of getting PCC notarized ... I sent mine as it is , if there was any problem CO would have told me to send again as after that i did recieve their second email requesting our communication history


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

And i was alsO asked to send photocopy of bio data page of my new passport and that need to be CERTIFIED( it was clearly mentioned in email that certified copy is required)


----------



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

*HI*



Tigerali said:


> And i was alsO asked to send photocopy of bio data page of my new passport and that need to be CERTIFIED( it was clearly mentioned in email that certified copy is required)


I CALLED up yesterday & the immi offer told me 2 submit notary pcc.
change in rules i guess


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

aruna1 said:


> I CALLED up yesterday & the immi offer told me 2 submit notary pcc.
> change in rules i guess


Hey aruna
Hv u been assigned CO or u called up on helpline no.


----------



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

milli said:


> Hey aruna
> Hv u been assigned CO or u called up on helpline no.


AS I SUGGESTED I CALLED THEM UP WAITED 30MITS 
just 2 know system was hanged


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aruna1 said:


> I CALLED up yesterday & the immi offer told me 2 submit notary pcc.
> change in rules i guess


YoU should follow wat They say
But i hve just stopped relying on people answering helpline no. From my experience mostly they dont have sufficient and inadequate info. No of times they are unsure about wat they are saying . Whether you call pasport office or any other public offices , i hve never been satisfied with their service.
When it comes to rules INDIAN really have theie OWN RULES.. Its a matter of shame being an indian i have to say that, but that is tge bullshit system which is reason of most of indians leaving india
For instance it is not required by DIBP TO add your spouse name after getting married, in order to be granted visa, but when you visit PSK for getting PCC , they simply refuse to issue so unless you go for passport re-issue .....


----------



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Hi ali*



Tigerali said:


> YoU should follow wat They say
> But i hve just stopped relying on people answering helpline no. From my experience mostly they dont have sufficient and inadequate info. No of times they are unsure about wat they are saying . Whether you call pasport office or any other public offices , i hve never been satisfied with their service.
> When it comes to rules INDIAN really have theie OWN RULES.. Its a matter of shame being an indian i have to say that, but that is tge bullshit system which is reason of most of indians leaving india
> For instance it is not required by DIBP TO add your spouse name after getting married, in order to be granted visa, but when you visit PSK for getting PCC , they simply refuse to issue so unless you go for passport re-issue .....


Your very true!
The lady at AHC told me to get notary on the original paper of pcc. Which is not possible as the notary was saying! They don't have the right info


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aruna1 said:


> Your very true!
> The lady at AHC told me to get notary on the original paper of pcc. Which is not possible as the notary was saying! They don't have the right info


If it was possible i would have said to them .. GET YOUR HEAD NOTARIZED FIRST

I suggest send it as it is.. It doesnt make sense to get PCC notarized.. See an authority who has the power to do do is issuing you after checking all your documents, your record verified, it is already stamped by them , how come notary's verificiation need come

If your case officer ask to do so, then you try for that notary thing, which i am sure CO wont.


----------



## maklaw (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey Aruna1 As i remember when we applied for my wife's visa,we submitted original copy of her PCC.we kept one in records,because two original were issued by passport office so in your case submit one original and keep one in your record for future use...


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

maklaw said:


> Hey Aruna1 As i remember when we applied for my wife's visa,we submitted original copy of her PCC.we kept one in records,because two original were issued by passport office so in your case submit one original and keep one in your record for future use...


Yes PCC is not required to b notarized as we need to submit original.. And notarized is done for the copies how they can notarized an original docs it's completely illogical.. 
And I called AHC today and they said we can't comment until u r assigned a CO ..standard time is 1 year so u just wait when I said as per site CO is assigned within 9months they simply said we have many applications in que so u have to wait..


----------



## maklaw (Dec 26, 2014)

milli said:


> Yes PCC is not required to b notarized as we need to submit original.. And notarized is done for the copies how they can notarized an original docs it's completely illogical..
> And I called AHC today and they said we can't comment until u r assigned a CO ..standard time is 1 year so u just wait when I said as per site CO is assigned within 9months they simply said we have many applications in que so u have to wait..


Hey Milli could you tell me,what number you called to inquire about your application status..Thanks in advance


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

maklaw said:


> Hey Milli could you tell me,what number you called to inquire about your application status..Thanks in advance


Hi ,

I called on 01141221000 .. but be patient when u call.. I was on hold for 10min to talk to someone.


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

milli said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I called on 01141221000 .. but be patient when u call.. I was on hold for 10min to talk to someone.


Hello all,

I was going thru AHC site and it was Cleary mention that AHC accept 2 formats of passport copies.
1. Notarized copies of all pages of passport blank or otherwise.
2. Copies with by VFS.

Do I submit all pages or wait till CO is assigned.
Completed 10 months today and still waiting


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

milli said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was going thru AHC site and it was Cleary mention that AHC accept 2 formats of passport copies.
> 1. Notarized copies of all pages of passport blank or otherwise.
> ...


what the hell wil they do with blank pages ..lol...
i am sure you dont need to send all(except if you any visa stamp,that can be required)...i havnt n others havnt, none of the CO ever asked..rest is upto you


----------



## maklaw (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey Milli don't panic have you checked 309/100 offshore visa checklist according to this checklist you need "Certified copies of the biographical data pages of passports or travel documents of all people included in your application"....hope this help


----------



## milli (Feb 24, 2015)

maklaw said:


> Hey Milli don't panic have you checked 309/100 offshore visa checklist according to this checklist you need "Certified copies of the biographical data pages of passports or travel documents of all people included in your application"....hope this help


I think I should send .. just check this screenshot I have attached


----------



## aruna1 (Apr 9, 2015)

milli said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was going thru AHC site and it was Cleary mention that AHC accept 2 formats of passport copies.
> 1. Notarized copies of all pages of passport blank or otherwise.
> ...


I am not sure for passport pages, but I called up confirmed with the Immi officer... That we need to take a coloured photocopy of pcc and later notarise it and upload. Just for your info Vfs charges rs 10 for used pages for passport for witnessing them


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

In our case, we made an appointment with the Australian consulate in Los Angeles and they provided us a seal of 'This is a true copy of the original presented’, along with the consulate's seal and the deputy consul stamp and signature.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you upload a colour scan, it doesn't need to be certified.


----------

